# Pull behind top dresser



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow looks homemade








Almost looks like one I saw at tractor supply.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is a Newer Spreader.
I wonder how it works with sand? 🤔


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Man, I could really use one of those.

Too bad they are like $1,200.

I wonder if there are cheaper alternatives for those of us with larger lawns?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Jdaniel611 said:


> Almost looks like one I saw at tractor supply.


Any chance you have a link or something to what you saw at TSC?


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I would be interested in top dressing options as well for homeowners... obviously no need for commercial for me and HD doesnt have any of the screen rollers around to rent. I struggled spreading peat with a shovel and wheel barrel and ended up with uneven spreading and clumps.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Around me you can rent and Ecolawn compost spreader/topdresser for $40 for 1/2 a day, $75 for a day. Seems a lot more reasonable than $1,200 for something like that.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...C6VHZO6GcLO2czbrxOE6ISvr-msZpsysaAtQSEALw_wcB


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I just feel like somebody much smarter than I could figure out a pretty inexpensive way to build something simple to handle a steady drop like this.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

NewLawnJon said:


> Around me you can rent and Ecolawn compost spreader/topdresser for $40 for 1/2 a day, $75 for a day. Seems a lot more reasonable than $1,200 for something like that.


Next yr I am going to call around. Manually hauling 4 cu yd of sand SUCKED!


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > Around me you can rent and Ecolawn compost spreader/topdresser for $40 for 1/2 a day, $75 for a day. Seems a lot more reasonable than $1,200 for something like that.
> ...


MulchMart has them to rent, and if needed they will deliver.


----------

